# 1952 JC Higgins Sears



## alivreri (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey all. 

My neighbor is looking to unload this bike. He is asking $250. The lights still work and he even has the original receipt from Sears! 

Should I grab it or what!?!


----------



## shmc14 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah! Offer 200, great looking bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2014)

*I would*



alivreri said:


> Hey all.
> 
> My neighbor is looking to unload this bike. He is asking $250. The lights still work and he even has the original receipt from Sears!
> 
> ...




If you like it and will ride it; get it! Price seems fair to cheap.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 30, 2014)

The tank is worth $200


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 30, 2014)

That would clean up real nice! I would offer him 200 as well. I've learned that there's no shame in "low balling" because it works in my favor most of the time. The game is the seller starts high and the buyer starts low. 
Never act like you want the item. Post something in the "wanted" section and you'll see why (double/triple market value).


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 30, 2014)

*Higgins*

GET IT! I have the same bike ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

jacob9795 said:


> That would clean up real nice! I would offer him 200 as well. I've learned that there's no shame in "low balling" because it works in my favor most of the time. The game is the seller starts high and the buyer starts low.
> Never act like you want the item. Post something in the "wanted" section and you'll see why (double/triple market value).




To answer the original question; is this a bike you like and really want? If so then buy it. If not pass. Regarding the comment above about posting in the wanted section I have not found this to be true. What I have seen is people ask for parts, some of them pretty scarce, and when someone offers one (not cheap) they balk and don't step up to the plate. V/r Shawn


----------

